
Nginx Serving 73 of the 100 Highest Traffic WordPress Sites - thewanderer1999
https://wp100.club/stats
======
coffee_is_great
It is a high percentage when compared with overall web servers statistics
(apache vs nginx).

Note that 31 of the 73 are being served by cloudflare (on nginx).

